# Does anyone hide when those things called humans approach?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

I mean other than the ones i specifically chosen to be pursued.


----------



## SouloveConnection (10 mo ago)

Not really, I understand that people are social creatures by nature and I also choose to indulge with mingling, mostly because I am a pursuer of mental and emotional knowledge. I enjoy observing people in general, I like learning about different situations and scenarios. Also, I am human as well, my mind and survival instincts won't let me forget that. Haha

But people have tremendous power to manifest whatever they wish. It takes mental and emotional alignment of oneself to see past many distractions in this world, some see the tricks and others don't, which is all fine because we all live together within separate timelines of our very own. Simply takes Adaptability and Understanding Acceptance.

✌


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, here's a tactic that I use:


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yes, here's a tactic that I use:


HahahahaI love this and spiders are my favorite


----------



## brinstar1994 (9 mo ago)

Act friendly, they will react unfriendly. Act hostile, they will react with hostility.


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

I will not guess what you people are talking about. But this is black and white and very unsaturated.


----------

